# Manistee/Frankfort, Michigan area salmon fishing



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm heading up to the Manistee/Frankfort area tomorrow for family vacation. Will be staying in the Onekama area. Dragging the boat up and plan on hitting the lake for kings. If anyone else happens to be up there for the next week, let me know. Would be more than happy to share intel. Will report back here once we get home.

Thank,

Mark


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Had a great trip! Lots of kings, steelhead, and lakers hit the deck. Ended up fishing out of Arcadia. Great little launch. Quiet, clean, and $7/day. Riggers were slow the first couple days, but picked up the last couple.
Braid and wire divers were good all week. Spoons and flasher/flies did the damage. Carbon 14, bloody nose, flounder pounder, and carbon 14 w/silver ladder were best on spoons. Bullfrog and white/glow oki paddles with glow flies were great as well. Don't think we pulled a fish on meat. Definitely an early morning bite. Fish would shut off around 8:00-8:30 each morning. Had some big rips on the 400 copper, but struggled to stay hooked up. Hooked up with a tank on a braid diver with a flounder pounder spoon right before we planned on pulling lines the last morning. Took off 790' of line! Fought for 20 minutes and came unbuttoned. Disappointing, but that's fishing!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice catch Mark! We use to do Muskegon summer and early fall and St.Joe’s in the spring.Other then the ride l really enjoyed Lake Michigan more than Ontario,less crowded anyway back then. By the way that’s a great looking steelhead.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

They had a state record king come out of Ludington! Its going to be a mad house in that area now even more than normal! Caught off the point which is combat fishing. Think was 47lbs


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Joe! Saw that too Loomis! One heck of a fish! Caught the day we left.


----------

